

Our One Wish? Longer Battery Life - frostmatthew
http://www.wsj.com/articles/our-one-wish-longer-battery-life-1424650700

======
lkbm
I've long wanted a phone case that worked as a battery pack. Probably very
iffy, though, even with induction charging. I discovered last year that
holding my Anker and phone together in my hand destroyed GPS. Better they just
make it part of the phone design.

One big question is how it effects heat/cooling, though.

------
MichaelCrawford
I'm working on ways to refactor source code in such a way that it uses less
energy.

One way is to decrease cache misses. There are lots of ways that I've thought
of.

